# JCIFS - Smb - Datei kann nur von einem Benutzer bearbeitet werden



## Eisherz (9. Okt 2017)

Hey,

Ich habe einen kleinen Chat geschrieben, der eine Ordner Struktur auf einem Netzlaufwerk erstellt und dort in eine txt Datei schreibt.
Diesen Zugriff habe ich mit SMB und der Benutzer Authenifizerung realisert.
Leider kann jetzt nur der jenige die Dateien schreiben bzw. bearbeiten der auch die Datei erstellt hat. Alle anderen Benutzer haben keine Zugriff.

Ich hatte die Idee mit SmbFile.setWriteRead() das Problem zulösen, allerdings klappt es so nicht. Im Internet habe ich leider nichts gefunden (Liegt wahrscheinlich an meiner Forumlierung).

Ich hoffe ich habt eine Lösung, wie ich das Problem lösen kann.
PS: Hoffe der Betrag ist im richtigen Thread.


----------



## JuKu (18. Okt 2017)

Höchstwahrscheinlich handelt es sich um ein Rechteproblem. Greift nur der Chat Server auf das SMB Verzeichnis drauf zu oder auch der Client?
Welches Betriebssystem verwendest du?


----------

